# New Slot Car Show in New England Area



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

Anybody in the New England area please pass on this info.
Our club is hosting its first slot car show, lots of great vendors, also an ECHORR superstock race. Going to be a great time


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

PUMPED! About time New England saw some slot action!!


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

We're hoping it does well so we can make it annual event.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Be sure to bring the Kids and GrandKids. I would have never known how much my Granddaughter liked this stuff had I not pulled it out. I had two of my Grandsons over Saturday, and just as in the past they spent more time racing then they did on their tablets.


----------

